# Quick Detailer after Sealant or Wax



## Newff (Apr 28, 2011)

I'm just wondering if most of you guys spray your vehicle with quick detailing spray after you are done sealing or waxing as a final step?


----------



## mr.t (Oct 1, 2010)

yee doesnt do any harm and its good if youve missed any spots


----------



## bero1306 (Jan 24, 2011)

No but i do after every wash.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

spray onto wet car and dry with towel as final step for me


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

I always put a coat of v7 (or 3) on after I have waxed :thumb:


----------



## stealthwolf (Sep 24, 2008)

Yup. Use it to buff the wax/sealant to a lovely shine.


----------



## Mr Orgasmo (Mar 17, 2011)

I used to use ONR as a quick detailer over BH finis wax once a week.
But had to stop due to the beading of the wax disappearing due protection layed down by ONR


----------



## xcJohn (Jan 23, 2011)

Blackfire Spray sealant does the trick for me when I'm done. Good for a top up too!:thumb:


----------



## maestegman (Mar 3, 2011)

I've often wondered this. Would it be worth spraying on a QD when the car is wet then, after drying it, applying some QD on top?


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Hi - I don't put any QD spray on a freshly waxed car, as I want to appreciate the newly layered wax on the car. 
However, I spritz Zymol Field Glaze every few weeks to give the wax a boost.

I recently started to use QD as a rinse aid, and sprayed it on a wet car to aid with the drying process, & it worked ok in the past. Unfortunately, I am abandoning this practice as it seems to dullen the fresh gloss and polymers from an ONR wash or my new favourite shampoo 
Britemax Clean Max.

Hope that helps.


----------



## asifsarwar (Mar 28, 2010)

wax when you need to some wax everytime they wash some once a month some when the durability is on its way out and just top up in between with a quick detailer to maintain or top up your wax!

I usually wax once a month even though I dont need to and use CG Pro Detailer + Carnuba in between washes to just get a good shine plus it removes water marks left over whn drying or streaks.


----------



## Sirmally2 (Feb 28, 2011)

I do it for good measure. But i generally give it half an hour before applying my final layer of QD


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I use a QD between washes if I'm removing bird droppings, or finger prints etc.

I don't apply a QD after waxing, but do 'top up' with AG aqua wax after a maintanence wash.


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

I use QD when drying and as a lube for claying.


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

never after a wax it takes a few hours for wax to fully cure on bodywork i use fk 425 after most washes and in between washes leaves a really slick shine


----------

